# Treble hooks in the arm



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

If anyone was there that night they know what Im talking about.

Two of the three hooks from the lure were in this kids arm. OUCH! and I mean buried to the bone.

Well. being the kind guy I am, I asked to get his picture. But it didnt take in the dark. ohwell.

ANyow, if anyone here knows him, I hope everything came out allright.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Ouch! that sent shivers up my spine. 
know a guy who had to go to the emergency room to have the trebles of a 6" rapala removed from his nose....ouch again, just thinking of it!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Damn*

hate when that happens. Hope all is well.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Got-cha related?
I saw a big guy--6'2+, 200 some pounds, looked like he lifted weights, cry for a good thirty minutes after getting almost all the trebles in a gotcha in his arm on the old Sportsman Pier at Atlantic Beach. Just laid there on the bench with his face covered up. I feel sorry for the kid, hopefully he's not turned away from fishing because of it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Treble hooks!!*

I feel for this boy. I hope all turns out well.

Reminds me of an accident that took place years ago. Me and my buddy was fishing at a local farm pond. We were both using Rattl traps. I was casting side arm. He was down the bank from me. I had plenty of room. I was not paying much attention to him. I was casting pretty hard and I hear "pow" and did not see by plug going thru the air. I heard him groan loudly.

The rattl trap had hit him at the top of his leg. I guess where his legs stops and his buttocks starts. The hook buried thru his jeans into his leg. It was deep and the point was not poking thru the skin. He cried a little and whined a lot. I cut the line and loaded him in the truck and took him home. He wanted to go to the hospital but I did not want to get stuck with the bill. I cut the hook off the plug. I then the part that was buried into his leg. I snatched it out with pliers. I am sure it hurt like hell.

Darin


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Finger_Mullet said:


> He wanted to go to the hospital but I did not want to get stuck with the bill. I cut the hook off the plug. I then the part that was buried into his leg. I snatched it out with pliers. I am sure it hurt like hell.
> 
> Darin


What a friend Darin!!! Remind me NOT to go fishin with you!!!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Has anyone here ever done the removal method where you use a loop of line to snatch it out? I haven't, but I've heard that it works pretty well....


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

my sister in law (by marriage) has become quite adept at that loop removal thing -- but then, she had to get good at it since brother in law hooks himslef or someone so frequently!think she also used the eye of a needle somehow -- i'll hafta ask her how she does it -- she's become so good at it, it doesn't even hurt.
i don't think it would work on hooks buried to the bone tho ---ewwwww!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

notso said:


> Has anyone here ever done the removal method where you use a loop of line to snatch it out? I haven't, but I've heard that it works pretty well....


Yeah that is the best way to get a hook out. It has been done on me I have done it for a friend saw it done on a couple of my cousins. If done correctly you shouldn't feel a thing. I have never seen it done with a circle hook before but then again I have never seen a circle hook go passed the barb. I do know that it will work with any straight hook and trebles. The best part is that it is so fast that you can be back to fishing in minutes.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Poor kid 


When i was a kid with one in my foot they pushed it through the skin, cut the barb off with cutters and pulled it out......glad i dont remember much of it


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

He wanted to go to the hospital but I did not want to get stuck with the bill. I cut the hook off the plug. I then the part that was buried into his leg. I snatched it out with pliers. I am sure it hurt like hell.

Darin[/QUOTE]

After I removed the hook(s) from my leg you would be having to remove my size 13 from your arse!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

narfpoit said:


> Yeah that is the best way to get a hook out. It has been done on me I have done it for a friend saw it done on a couple of my cousins. If done correctly you shouldn't feel a thing. I have never seen it done with a circle hook before but then again I have never seen a circle hook go passed the barb. I do know that it will work with any straight hook and trebles. The best part is that it is so fast that you can be back to fishing in minutes.


Could you please describe it to us? I think it would definitely be bible worthy as it is something all fishermen and women should know how to do.

I've heard of pushing the hook through the skin and back out, clipping off the shank and then pulling through. Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

my sis-in-law does something like this, but also pushes down & forward on the hook so that the barb is free from flesh before pulling (ouch) - honestly she's so good at it, you feel nothing & as somebody said you can fish right away again, since you didn't hafta cut the barb (but let's not forget basic first aid -- clean hands, etc. - get tetanus shot if ya need one)
www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/firstaid/fishhook.shtml


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Railroaders friend Billy? just did it to himself in his most recent Yak post - he pushed it through and cut off the barb.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> my sis-in-law does something like this, but also pushes down & forward on the hook so that the barb is free from flesh before pulling (ouch) - honestly she's so good at it, you feel nothing & as somebody said you can fish right away again, since you didn't hafta cut the barb (but let's not forget basic first aid -- clean hands, etc. - get tetanus shot if ya need one)
> www.health.harvard.edu/fhg/firstaid/fishhook.shtml


Thanks Fishinmama!


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Grab the shank of the hook with pliers, push down, so the barb is away (deeper) than the point of entrance. Pull fast with downward pressure. It works well. Pics available if necessary.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Wait up people....*

Ive seen the deal with the loop of line work, but only for a single hook....It would not do for two hooks or three for that matter.

And this poor Kid...All he wanted from anyone on the point was to cut the lead off the lure. It was hanging there and was making the pain worse. They were pressed into his forearm deep, Id say they had some muscle...
Anyhow, Ive cut the eye off before and turned one through, few. BUt that doesnt compare to what I did to my finger today. can we say, losing a nail.....that after I pulled the sombeeotch back out the finger.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

firespyder -- actually, have seen my sis-in-law perform this with 2 of 3 hooks of a treble in the flesh -- she has two hands - not trying to be a smarta$$ -- somebody else (the victim .... i mean, patient) has to steady the hook(s) as shown in the diagram.....
like i have said, she is absolutely great at it, and never loses her cool (even tho she was woozy when she had her ears pierced-go figure!) -- cool head, even temperment, steady hands -- love going camping/fishing with my br-in-law & sis-in-law!
but you are right -- it is usually only good for a single hook operation.


----------



## stix11 (Jan 11, 2007)

i dont think those hooks were comin out without doing some cutting.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have seen it done with two hooks that were stuck pretty deep, from a treble hook.They loop both hooks and the guy held the line himself ....They both pop out pretty good. Once you do it a couple of time's it becomes pretty easy. But i have never seen it done with a circle hook.....And seeing that most of us are starting to use circles more often now. It should be a matter of time before we have pictures of that....

*Latin Good Old Boy Club* opcorn:
No membership needed


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

worst i ever got was an owner cicle hook stuck thru my chin. in the top, out the bottom. and being the idiot i am i dropped the weight attachede to the hook, thus ripping the hook out (ripping the skin all the way open) just gotta tough it out sometimes ya know lol???? hint--:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys (and gals...lol)

My sweet wife is a PA with 15 years of ER and Urgent Care experience. She spent quite a few years at a coastal hospital ER. One of the Docs there taught her the "fishhook removal technique" using a loop of line.

It works, she has removed many fishhooks. Most of the time before the big tough crying fisherman knows what hit him.

Luckily she hasn't had to use the technique on me!!!

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Bible it and thanks for posting


----------



## trapperken (Jan 18, 2007)

*hook removal*

I do alot of fresh water bass fishing and use to grab them by the lower lip, as you see most people do, until I was out fishing with a friend one day and saw this happen to him. He had a nice 4 or 5 pound bass right up to the boat, hooked with large size Rebel Minnow, reached down to lip it, and just as he did the bass made a jump, and hooked his hand. What a mess! It was 4 or 5 mins. before the poor guy was able to grab the bass with his other hand and get him into the boat. I wasn't able to get over to him to help as we were in my canoe with no room to move about and had all I could do to keep from tipping over as he struggled with the bass. I use a net now.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The way we do it is to first remove the hook from the lure especially if there are other hooks on the plug. Then take a piece of string (fishing line will work but string is better) and make a lip knot or a loop in one end. Attach this loop to the hooks bend. Then you apply downward pressure to the shank with a free finger. At this point have someone grab hold of the other end of the string and with a quick hard jerk the hook will come right out. Just like pullilng a tooth make sure to get it on the first try. It happens so fast that if the person having the hook removed isnt watching they wont even know it happened. I think Rolland Martin promotes some kit that uses this method but as you can tell all you need is a piece of string. This works so mutch better than try to push a barb through.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*Did somebody say treble hooks?*


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

notso said:


> Has anyone here ever done the removal method where you use a loop of line to snatch it out? I haven't, but I've heard that it works pretty well....


Yes. Even taken them out of myself if they are in the right place. But then it is easy to tell someone how to do it when they are not.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

About 2 weeks ago fishing the point with my nephew Todd and good friend Dave catching blues every cast at sunrise I look up just in time to see Dave with a nice 4+ pounder right in the wash, bam I've got a fish on too. I look back and Dave lost the fish but managed to catch the lure right in his cheek, OUCH!! 

Well he walks over to me and says how bad is it?, I say it aint good. One of the trebles buried. Dave trys to pull it out to no avail so we get a good pair of cutters out and he cuts the lure off. I walk back to my truck to get out the trusty first aid kit looking for an ice pack and when I start back to Dave's truck he's back down at the water throwing again for the blues with the treble still hanging out of his face. 

I finally convince him to go to Avon to get it removed after calling Jam to find out about our options for medical care on the island at 7am. (thanks Jam) Oh yea Jam said he is now required to get a tatoo where the hook was; I told Dave I thought a butterfly or ladybug tatoo would work.

Anyway Dave heads off to Avon and about 30mins later I get a call, it's Dave, I figure he's gonna tell me he's got to go to Nags Head, WRONG, he's calling to say we better not catch all the F'n fish without him. Talk about hard core!

He made it back OK and we caught plenty more fish, when he got back Todd and me had put bandaids on our faces to see how long it would take him to notice.

A good reminder that morning to wear sunglasses while throwing metal, and always pull to the side when you've got the fish up close.

Walt


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Should you use mono or braid when using this technique. Also, does color matter and what pound test . . . thanks. opcorn:


----------

